# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  deca200

## allup

Is this fake or real? First post btw  :Big Grin:

----------


## baseline_9

Need more info?

Is it from the banner on this board?

Did u get it free?

----------


## allup

Not from banner, didn't get it free, ordered with dbols and other stuff, other stuff looks legit atleast.(dbols smell legit too)

----------


## vBRAH

Smells legit? .. Eh?

----------

